# Makita dcs 6401 on Log Wizard debarker ?



## Brushwacker (Jun 24, 2008)

I think I am going to put my new Log Wizard on my new Makita dcs 6401 using an 18 inch bar. Any positive or negative thoughts concerning my choice. I could go with an 026 pro but I like keeping it availuble for limbing duty. I bought the Makita because of the price,( $369.90 w/ shipping) really didn't need it and my 044 handles better w/more power. The position of the top handle doesn't suit me well limbing primarily but it looks like it may work well with the log wizard. I know it'll be on the heavy side but other then that ...???


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 24, 2008)

I just posted this on the slabbing saw question, that you can turn that into a 7900 for under $200. The 6400, 7300, and 7900 are the same saw with a different tops ends. Baileys sells the 7900 piston and cyl for under $200. It will do fine for debarking. But any slabbing, reality is you need a BIG saw for. 90cc and up is my recomendation.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Jun 24, 2008)

Brushwacker said:


> I think I am going to put my new Log Wizard on my new Makita dcs 6401 using an 18 inch bar. Any positive or negative thoughts concerning my choice. I could go with an 026 pro but I like keeping it availuble for limbing duty. I bought the Makita because of the price,( $369.90 w/ shipping) really didn't need it and my 044 handles better w/more power. The position of the top handle doesn't suit me well limbing primarily but it looks like it may work well with the log wizard. I know it'll be on the heavy side but other then that ...???




You really want a light saw to use. I keep mine attached to a separate bar so it is really quick to change it over and use the MS260. Even that will start to seem heavy after using that for a while. 

The other advice given here about these is BUY CHAPS....They really throw chips up on your legs.


----------



## cantcutter (Jun 27, 2008)

The dolmar is a great saw, well balanced..... I would say it is as good as any other for the debarker.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. It might be heavy but I have to try the Makita first and see if its to much. I have a slightly used 18" Husky laminent bar which I believe will work with a 20" chain which is what the saw came with so my chains should interchange between both bars if I do want to switch. Besides that its all blue, the saw, the log wizard and the Husky bar all look like its made to go together.
I messed with it a little while tonight. The bar had 1 hole already , I just had to make it slightly bigger. I still need to drill the 2nd hole. I had a heck of a time boring the hole there, the metal is very hard, so I'm not sure whats in store for me. Hopefully I have a bit that will hack getting through.


----------



## EPA (Jul 5, 2008)

Two Things to think about with the Log Wizard // One is it makes the saw very nose heavy so hanging it on a real small saw is hard to use // Second is it will destroy an elictric (cheep) saw in about 20 seconds // I put it on two Sears models and it eat the drive bearings on both in less then a min. /// EPA


----------



## redprospector (Jul 5, 2008)

You'll be looking like Hercules after running that log wizard on a 6401 for a while. :jawdrop: 

Andy


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 6, 2008)

I made a mistake, the bar I began mounting it on didn't fit the Makita so I put it on the 026 w/ a 16" bar. I just tried it a little on some 16" birch firewood logs that were cut a couple months ago. It didn't skin them as fast as I expected but I hit a couple green pieces of something else that skinned pretty good.
My thoughts so far with the o26 is the suspension is a bit overloaded and I may still try the Makita or something inbetween eventually , but I really haven't given the 026 the test yet.


----------



## EPA (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi BW: You can crank out the blades on the wizzard to take a more agressive bite--the thing will really hog if you want it // EPA


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 17, 2008)

For what I got this for it isn't working well as expected. I was going to start debarking the green wood so it dries faster. Smaller diameters with thinner new bark come off ok but big logs with thick bark take a lot of effort. The 026's suspension is overloaded and it takes all its got to run the log wizard. I plan on keeping it for small diameter wood I don't want to split but I aim to put it on a bigger saw then the 026. I think a little more weight and power might help + it needs stiffer suspension. May crank the blades out a bit to.
I used it on some 16" firewood logs and it hooked 1 and threw it hard about15 to 20'. Glad my leg wasn't in the line of fire.


----------



## woodshop (Jul 17, 2008)

Brushwacker said:


> ... I used it on some 16" firewood logs and it hooked 1 and threw it hard about15 to 20'. Glad my leg wasn't in the line of fire.



I agree... I have mine on a Husky 345, not the most powerful saw, and I have also accidentally thrown a piece of wood I hooked with this thing. There is more power coming from the end of that thing than you think. As has been said, there is definitely a learning curve with that Log Wizard. I've played with mine several logs worth and still am learning how to hold the thing, how to attack bark in certain situations. Bottom line is you have to use a LOT of common sense and just play with it till you get the hang, leaning what to do and what not to do as you go. It's a great little asset to my milling system though, glad I got it.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 3, 2008)

*Slow turn*

I found that the log wizard works better at slower speeds. It works better on my stilh than the husky. If your have changeable sprockets gear it down. When it runs faster it doesn't bite in. I've wonder if an expensive electric saw would hold up. The cheep electrics don't last a day !


----------



## weisyboy (Aug 4, 2008)

why do you need one of these seams a verry time consuming way to remove the bark.


----------

